# Makita 4351FCT Whatajigsaw!!



## Beginningwoodworker

Sounds like you got a nice tool, I order me a Freud JK85 6 amp jigsaw.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Thanks for the review..I was thinking of buying the Bosch that everyone raves about…I will have to check this one out first!


----------



## pitchnsplinters

I really like a barrel grip jigsaw, looks like you found a nice one. I purchased a Hilti barrel grip about a year ago and it works like a charm.

I love Makita tools. Thanks for the nice review.


----------



## PurpLev

Looks like a nice saw. I'm in the market for a barrel grip one, and am thinking about the bosch. This looks like a nice competitor - any mechanism to keep the blade ridgid and straight like the bosch? does the blade have a tendency to flex?


----------



## Eddy

I have Makita cordless and they are great. I have the Bosch jigsaw though I really like it. If you buy the Bosch make sure its the one that spits the blades for easy change.


----------



## bensaw

Whoa!
I thought the only thing which would give me splinter-free cuts is my EZ-System track system. (Not an advertisement, I just love it. Hope to do a review soon.)
I've got to get this on the wishlist!!
Thanks for the post!


----------



## mattg

PurpLev, this saw has a spring loaded retainer ring that locks the blade in place. It has the thrust roller behind the blade. While I was playing around with it, I never experienced any blade flex. I did start out slow, though.


----------



## PurpLev

Thanks Matt. looks pretty sweet, and that is one clean cut line indeed! ) congrats!


----------



## woodworm

Looks impressive but with the handle like that I don'it think it fits my small palm.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dwain

I have the Bosch barrel grip. I love the saw. It is a fantastic machine, and if I am lucky, it will be the last that I buy. That being said, I would have liked to compare it to the Makita. They have a great reputation. I hope you are very happy with your purchase. Can I be rude, and ask what you paid?


----------



## mattg

I paid $163.00 for it. Here is the link:

http://www.tools-plus.com/makita-4351fct.html?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=froogle&utm_term=MAK4351FCT


----------



## Hacksaw

Mkita getas a bad rap from a lot of guys.I myself don't think anyone makes a better drill(not the home center makitas though)Nice to see they are building other good stuff.If I ever burn up my Bosch i'll have to take a look at it…then again I have a D handle Bosch so maybe I need a Makita auto scroller(barrel grip)


----------

